# John Deere 2350 fuel problem



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm not getting fuel thru my injector pump. Fuel is to the pump and air bleeders have been checked. Still no fuel at the injectors. The push/pull shut off is working ok, at least on the outside. Plenty of clean fuel in tank. We pulled it around the yard thinking that would help pick up the fuel, not a poop or pop. Any help would be appreciated. I have not had any probs with this before. thx


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Do you have fuel coming out the fuel return, and did you crack the injector lines?


----------



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

No fuel on the fuel return line and yes I cracked the injector lines and no fuel getting to the injectors. thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Fitting(key 2) is a check valve. If it gets clogged IP can't build pressure. Remove fitting & check for clogging or just attempt to start engine with fitting absent.. Another option is to loosen screws(key 11) to allow return fuel to leak out cover to determine if engine will run.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually we've found if you still have to crack injectors when towing it to get any fuel the injection pump is on its way out.


----------



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah could be shot...but wish u wouldn't talk like that<grin>


----------



## Alaska-Rancher (Jun 19, 2016)

Got it going. Took cover off and looked at the utube vid, thx TXJIM, looked everything over but couldn't see anything outa place or hung up. Just put all back together and filled the lines again and it started rite up! Problem solved but don't no why?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

A-R

You're welcome. I'm glad you got engine running. There might have been pressure built up inside the pump 7 removing cove let it vent.

Jim.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Alaska-Rancher said:


> Got it going. Took cover off and looked at the utube vid, thx TXJIM, looked everything over but couldn't see anything outa place or hung up. Just put all back together and filled the lines again and it started rite up! Problem solved but don't no why?


You have that touch. Some do.


----------

